# Awesome stuff!



## Subtlepanic (Jun 25, 2011)

I've not followed Zeitgeist at all, but reading today's campaign primers, I'm blown away. Excellently written, high-production stuff.

Already my mind is awhirl with ideas, and although I know there's no way I can fit this into my already busy campaign schedule, I'm seriously considering taking a break to dive into this world.

Well done to all involved! I love it!


----------

